# Wood Sources



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I need some seasoned wood! Does anybody know where I can pick some up in the Houston area? Not looking for the high dollar exotic stuff like Rockler has, maybe just some good domestic blanks.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

When you find it let me know. I am using what I cut out of my yard. Or my neighbors yard.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Bigger lumber suppliers like Houston Hardwoods & Clark's Hardwood Lumber Co have everything & anything you could want. They aren't cheap but are usually much better priced then places like Rockler & Woodcraft.

Check with your local firewood guy too. The guy up here by me always has burls that he collects up and always has good size logs a varying types of wood. Might check to see if there are any small lumber mills close to you. Theres one on 2100 in Crosby and also one on 105 up in either Conroe or Montgomery.

There are also several folks on Ebay selling assorted turning blanks. Prices are pretty good but shipping could get expensive.

Jeff


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Blanks on Ebay:
http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...turning+blanks&category0=&submitSearch=Search


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I really wanted some wood today, I ended up going to Lowes and bought some Poplar lumber. I have it all sawed and glued up, maybe tomorrow I'll see what I can do with it.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

How did the glue ups work out? What did ya make?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Brew said:


> How did the glue ups work out? What did ya make?


Well, yesterday I decided to try to turn all of that mess into a vase. It was going really well until I started trying to dig out the inside...for some reason I turned into idiot mode and forgot what I had already learned! I ended up making a huge gouge on the inside and binding up the machine, nearly knocked it out of the lathe. I got all mad, almost threw it away. I decided to go have lunch and think about it. I had some Chinese food for lunch and while I was eating I figured out what to do to save it, opened up my fortune cookie and it said " Your plans will succeed" (pretty funny huh?).

Anyways, tonight when I get home I am going to try to salvage it. The outside part is looking pretty good as far as shape but it's still going to be ugly because of the end grains on the boards...I still have a lot to learn, especially when it comes to trying a glue up.

I'll post a picture when I get finished (if I don't tear it completly up).

This is what it looked like when I started out...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea, sometimes it is just best to walk away and come back again another day. I have had days where I tear up everything I try to do and next day restart and all goes well. Once you get flustrated, it is time to walk. At least for me anyway as I get flustered easy and things get worse when this happens. Just don't break any bones as vases will come apart, but bones take longer to fix. Imagine that piece flying off the lathe. Pretty good size flying object.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Here is the outside of the vase. I'll either finish it up this weekend or she will get torn up. One of us has to win 










Oh yeah...here is a good picture of the bandsaw I got the other day, I just put the 6" riser kit on it tonight.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Trodery,

Not a bad looking vase at all. heck a few more new machines and i can start a full time business over there. LOL


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Angler 1 said:


> Trodery,
> 
> Not a bad looking vase at all. heck a few more new machines and i can start a full time business over there. LOL


LOL...You stay outta my shop!

YOU KNOW...my birthday is next month, you could buy me a Drill Press  I guess I better get Marilyn to buy it for me, your too cheap to buy your buddy anything.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Way to go trodery. Look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Came out nice T!!

Jeff


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, this thing is finished except for some sanding on the inside (if I can figure out how to do it) and a finish of some sort.

This thing has been quite challenging with all the "end grain". I suppose there is a way to glue things up where all the grain matches but if there is I did not do it. On both the inside and outside I have grain going different directions (oposite of the way the lathe turns). The other challenge was hollowing...the vase is 7 1/2" deep, the metal portion of my scraper is 7 1/2", combine that with the fact that the tool rest was not long enough...It was just a challenge!

I am pleased with the form, it's too bad I did not use a nice piece of wood to do this with. The main thing was practicing my form (or lack there of).


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

It looks good. You did a good job. Still a good wood to practice with. Keep up the work, you are off to a great start. I usually sand as much as possible before cutting it off of the lathe while turning and watch your hands while turning, it will burn through the sand paper or the wood while turning can eat away at your hand when touching the wood.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Mason mill and lmbr on tanner rd off hempstead hwy has almost anykind of wood that you could want, they even have whole trees that have been cut an sawn up in matched stacks used to have some as wide as 48" 4' thick an 20 ft long, they do custom mldg work so they might have some cut offs they they would part with reasonable.


----------

